# Cressbrook Dam Oct/Nov [Info collection]



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Here is first info for proposed Cressbrook trip [suggested at Wivenhoe dam outing], first hand details later from Darling Downs akffers with local knowledge

_My suggestion is we gather all the info here on the one thread, prior to setting a future date_

Here is the appropriate Google page for reference initially http://tinyurl.com/mj5wl


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Wow, what a great looking spot, can't wait.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2006)

I think the only information I have to contribute would be, I'm Keen As!


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2006)

Could this possibly be correct?

Fishing Rules - the standard DPI Fisheries rules apply to Cressbrook Dam

Australian Bass - bag limit 2 - minimum size 30 cm 
Silver Perch - bag limit 10 - minimum size 30 cm 
Golden Perch (Yellow Belly) - bag limit 10 - minimum size 30 cm 
*Mary River Cod - bag limit 1 - minimum size 50 cm * 
Saratoga - bag limit 1 - minimum size

A bag limit of one on a Protected Species??????

*edit*

Checked the DPI website, and it seems you may take Mary River Cod from certain stocked dams......interesting......


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

:shock: I want one of them!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Dallas said:


> Checked the DPI website, and it seems you may take Mary River Cod from certain stocked dams


Dallas.. Hinze is in that category, but most release them anyway.

On Cressbrook trip, if the first w/e of November is selected, it takes in the AKFF comp for that month for those interested; I'm in whenever its planned.


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

G'day fellow Cressbrook yakers,

After making a few phone calls, I have the first pieces of information to a camping trip to Cressbrook Dam. 
- SIP permits are a must
- $6.30 per night per person for site fees
- $3.15 per night per person for group of 20 or more campers (group discount)
- You book your site when you arrive on the day at the booking facilities.
So, first in best dressed.
- All facilities are available such as gas BBQ, showers, toilets etc.
- $2.00 per car for the boom gate entry.
- As water levels are very low, it is a long and difficult walk to the water with yaks, I will investigate the area more carefully when I'm there next time. Otherwise it's a car trip to the boat ramp each time to launch. Let you know more when I do more investigations.
- At this early stage, this will give you an idea of camping fees etc.
- If the fish are biting the dam is so great to fish.
- Cressbrook being a lot smaller than Wivenhoe, you can cover most parts in a whole weekend of solid fishing.
- As far as dates, it will be a group decision, but I do have a big work party on the 4th November, so this rules me out for Saturday and Saturday nite if you go that way. Sunday only but with a very big hangover.

I will let that sit for now and you can read over and start thinking of a Great Cressbrook Dam trip.


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

Holy crap :shock: those photos would have been taken years and years ago when the levels were full. You guys will get a shock when you see Cressbrook Dam now. Wish it was like that again. Lots more paddling required though.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

fishinswing said:


> .
> - As water levels are very low, it is a long and difficult walk to the water with yaks, I will investigate the area more carefully when I'm there next time. Otherwise it's a car trip to the boat ramp each time to launch. Let you know more when I do more investigations.


John

If possible some of the answers I would like when you visit the dam are..

1..Are there any drive on sites? [remember setup of Dallas, headman, and me at W] as we have vans or similar.

2..Is the long and difficult walk to water a yak cart option and roughly how far?

3..Being a local could you organise a box trailer to ferry 3-4 yaks at a time to the ramp from our camps?


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

I can bring the suby and box trailer as transport and I reckon we could get 4 yaks on, 2 on the car and 2 on the trailer.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2006)

My camper trailer can be packed up quickly and used to transport up to three yaks to the water as well, as long as its not too rough for the tyres to take without a puncture?

Only road tyres on the CT unfortunately.


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Just briefly, when looking from the water up to the camping grounds as the levels are now, it is quite a walk. It's not steep just awkward because of washouts where dam levels were higher. I have seen people walk down to the dam edge and fish but without carrying a long awkward kayak. We could camp lower to the dam but then have a walk up the hill to the facilities. I have seen caravans there so it won't be a problem for vans and campervans, but I will still check it out thoroughly. Dallas you won't have a problem with your tyres as most cars that visit the dam are usually just family sedans with boat trailers with tiny little wheels, and I have never seen anyone in trouble with punctures. I can also bring the work trailer with me and it could fit at least three kayaks, plus my ute could take another one. But before we jump the gun and to cover our selves, I will check it out. I will report back to you with up to date info. when I visit over the weekend hopefully if all goes well with spare time and work.

A bloke who used to work at our company and goes fishing, came into work with photos of a cod he caught at Cressbrook Dam which everyone said would have gone close to 90cm long, I didn't see any photos but the people that did said it was huge. You don't hear of many big cod being caught at Cressbrook. They are mainly caught at Cooby Dam against the dam wall where you are not allowed to fish (people do fish there hopefully without being caught ).

I will investigate your requests and report back to you all with lots more information.


----------



## Hagar (Aug 4, 2006)

Just to wet your appetite ,Fishing report from local paper.Cressbrook,a few yellowbelly on live shrimp and worms,the best bass were taken in deeper water using soft plastics and jackalls.Carl [local hero] shown holding 59cm bass landed at Cressbrook recently.Hey guys,think positive,big rains....full dam...short walk to water.Work ute and trailers available no problem if the need arises
cheers Gary


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Hagar said:


> Work ute and trailers available no problem if the need arises


A bucket of worms might be the go as well Gary :lol:


----------



## Jebster (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi Guys,
Depending on the dates at this stage count me in :lol: It is a good dam, great facilities, great fish when they want to play,cheers.
Jebster...


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

Hi Guys,

I am very SORRY about not posting any more info about trip, I have been working on and preparing my race car for sale. It's sold and now can concentrate on bringing you more information about the Cressbrook Dam trip. As Hagar mentioned there have been some big bass being caught lately, so hopefully they keep biting for this weekend. I will be visiting cressbrook this weekend and will supply the info required. I will report back through the weekend.


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

G'day everyone,

I have some more info for you to think about. The facilities are excellent at Cressbrook Dam, there are eating areas with tables and chairs, excellent shower and toilet facilities and the camping sites are great. They have some big sites enabling everyone with drive on campers and mini vans etc to comfortably fit on. We could put 3 or 4 tents on most sites. Room will not be a problem. They have some beautiful tent sites only under the trees which might come in handy when October comes around.

The walk to the dam edge is quite a hike, at least 150 meters down hill and then the walk back up at the end of the day. It is certainly achievable with a well made yak trolley or just simply load up and drive around to the ramp. Approx a 2 minute drive down the road to launch. My advise would be to come prepared for both situations and judge it how you see it. We certainly have enough vehicles to courier the yaks to the launch area. Start planning and make a yak trolley, it may come in good use anyway in the future.

If somebody would like me to check up anything, leave a message in this cressbrook trip and I will do my best to find the information you request.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2006)

So.....when are we going to set a date ? 8)


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

I had a bit of a heart attack yesterday thinking we had set a date for mid october, cos I have to look after the motel for a week and a half starting from the 10th.


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm keen if the date suits.
John


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

It will have to be a mutual decision so it caters for everybody. As Dodge mentioned it might be a good idea to have it on the weekend that the fishing comp falls. I defintely can't make it on Saturday 4th Nov. due to a work function on Saturday afternoon. I would be able to turn up on the Sunday morning and have a fish with everyone but with a hangover. :roll: Yakatak is busy minding a motel in the middle of October.

So you could count me in on 28th & 29th October or any other weekend in November besides the 4th November. Have a think about dates and put them down so we can make a decision and plan the final stages of the weekend.


----------



## something fishy (Sep 5, 2006)

i have no info to add as im not familiar with the dam, but after reading the thread you can count me in for at least the sunday as i work every other saturday. I'll look forward to seeing some definitive dates


----------



## fishtales (May 7, 2006)

I am interested too. Only work committments stopped me attending Wivenhoe, and I may be able to take off a shift or 2 if need be.
I have yet to fish freshwater in my yak, so looking forward to changing that.

Chris


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

Everybody is welcome. It is a great weekend meeting fellow yak fishos and having yarns into the night while enjoying a drink or two. Even if you can only come for a day come and join us and fish Cressbrook Dam and catch yourself a nice bass. Hope to see you all there.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Notice 3 of the akffers above have work commitments to get around, so my suggestion is one of you start a new post giving a date that suits your circumstances and we can just log on with intentions.

I'm unavailable the first two w/e in October, but in at any other date after up to Christmas at this stage


----------

